# Super Reds Fading!?!



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I have noticed for about a week now that my larger super red's red has been fading. I thought first i should give him some time it may come back, but it's been the same. He is a little under 5", gets fed very well, beefheart, shrimp, squid, steak, etc... And i do plenty of water changes. Well here's the pic let me know what you think the big one is on the right, on the left is the head of my smaller super red for comparison.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I had no doubt It was a possibility that it would happen. Regular natts fade, why not them? Oh well, enjoy the brilliance while it lasts. I just got 8 of these guys so I guess I'll find out in time to.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats wierd my 3 super reds are all still super red and they are 4-5"
is he like that all the time or just at night


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I had no doubt It was a possibility that it would happen. Regular natts fade, why not them? Oh well, enjoy the brilliance while it lasts. I just got 8 of these guys so I guess I'll find out in time to.


 All the time as far as ive noticed.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think it's something to worry about: my tankraised reds (ok, that's not a 100% correct comparison, but still...) from time to time look a bit washed out as well. Usually, they have a pretty bright red belly, but from time to time, but they loose their vivid colors for a while (as in a couple of days) as well.
Maybe it's a lil' stress, a sign that a water chance is needed, maybe it's hunger (or overfeeding), maybe it's just a thing that happens naturally from time to time, I'm not sure. But it doesn't seem to affect my lil' guys one bit, and they've regained their normal coloration after a while...

One more thing I just remembered (if I recall correctly, Frank has written this sometime, somewhere): tank-kept piranha's (or fish in general, for that matter) lack certain minerals/nutrients they do find in the wild, and since diet is one of the things that affect/influence coloration, it could be that as well...


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

I received 2 super reds when they where about 3 inches or so. They are now 4 to 5 inches and their color has actually gotten better. I feed them catfish nuggets, shrimp, beefheart, and once every 2 weeks they get feeders. I use liquid garlic extract and some vitamin suppliments called avaitron mixed with their food(except the feeders). I have noticed that the colors in all my pygos improved and that they heal from the occasional fin nip somewhat faster. Hope this helps.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> tank-kept piranha's (or fish in general, for that matter) lack certain minerals/nutrients they do find in the wild, and since diet is one of the things that affect/influence coloration, it could be that as well...


I agree 10,000 percent. Until someone figures out a way to mimic the Amazon....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have not noticed a change in the color except at night. I am sure they will fade in time, its inevitable.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

No surprise to me. Nothing in this world that is loving and stay the same color shape as they were when they were in their prime. You buy super reds for the red color. Enjoy it while they last.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i think super reds are regular reds that had a good diet. i had regular reds that looked like supers. i think its krill and the likes that give them the bright red.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> i think super reds are regular reds that had a good diet. i had regular reds that looked like supers. i think its krill and the likes that give them the bright red.


The difference between those super reds and domestic reds is that the first are wild-caught, and therefore had "acces" to certain minerals, nutrients etc. which were present in the water/food (they all come from more or less the same area in Brasil, I think). Tank-bred reds never will never come into contact with those elements, and thus lack the vivid bright red. This can be countered somewhat by feeding them shrimp, krill and color-enhancing pellets (the reason why so many reds still look great, with very bright red), but it'll always be an artificial way to maximize colors, which has nothing to do with the reasons those wild reds have such brilliant coloration.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> tinyteeth said:
> 
> 
> > i think super reds are regular reds that had a good diet. i had regular reds that looked like supers. i think its krill and the likes that give them the bright red.
> ...


 i agree with what jonas said and if you think about it if someone could take water samples of the amazon rivers these p's are from and have it analized for whatever minerals etc are in them then a additive could be made to mimic the amazon.
the only problem being is the cost with not that much return we can but dream
dixon


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Regular natts fade, why not them? Oh well, enjoy the brilliance while it lasts.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> One more thing I just remembered (if I recall correctly, Frank has written this sometime, somewhere): tank-kept piranha's (or fish in general, for that matter) lack certain minerals/nutrients they do find in the wild, and since diet is one of the things that affect/influence coloration, it could be that as well...


 exactly ...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i read this article from this scientist who said if you fed with natural foods like seeds, nuts, and fruits (which would drop into the river where they live) those foods gave the reds a bright flourescent red coloring. and a strict meat diet would give a darker red (not as appealing)


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

what about the reticulated spots... normal reds dont have these.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> what about the reticulated spots... normal reds dont have these.


My guess would be:
the same as differences in coloration/pattern/etc. within other animal species: for example, the common wolf has many names and appearances, but are all the same species. Adjustments to specific environments (diet, climate, waterchemistry, camouflage [sp?], etc.) cause these differences within a single species...


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Regular natts fade, why not them? Oh well, enjoy the brilliance while it lasts.
> ...


 Yup, my regular reds fade and sometimes glow again........

Well, enjoy while you can.....


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

i've had my three super reds for a month now.. got them when they were 2-3".. and i've noticed that alot of the red is gone.. and has been like that since a week ago... not too sure y .. hopefully it wil come back


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CANT WAIT TO GET MINE HOPE THEY DONT LOSE THEIR COLOR


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine arnt super reds but they were wild caught and even tho they have good coloring they dont have as much as super reds. So do they just come from a different part of the river or what?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

thats what i heard something to do with the water ....but i am not sure


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

basically different water from a different area.... i think northern brazil it was?... also that its from where caribas are from.... thats y they have similar shape and color. and more aggression


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CHI said:


> basically different water from a different area.... i think northern brazil it was?... also that its from where caribas are from.... thats y they have similar shape and color. and more aggression


 Cariba come from Venezuela (LLanos) and the Orinoco drainage, not Brasil.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> CHI said:
> 
> 
> > basically different water from a different area.... i think northern brazil it was?... also that its from where caribas are from.... thats y they have similar shape and color. and more aggression
> ...


Yeap, you won´t find Caribas in Brazil...only in Venezuela, Guyana and Colombia...







!


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

hmmm... dats weird.. well i've only heard that from ppl in this forum....


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

I had my 4 super reds for about a month. My biggest one and second biggest is start losing color. Some time those two look regular reds but now they look little pale. They act healthy though. The smallest one is really red. I add the black water to make it better. Wonder dosing more going to help the color?? Or could I over dose the black water??


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

should i add more black water?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd suggest to stick to the recommendations you'll find on the package or the user guide that came with the BWE. BWE affects the pH of the tank's water, which is always a tricky thing to mess with, so I'd be careful when using it - don't use more than suggested, so you won't be surprised by nasty side-effects...


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Throw some of those multi vitamin pills in there, see what that gives.


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

What could be the side effects of the black water?


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I recieved my super reds last week and the lights have been off in the tank since...I havent noticed any great stand out red on their bodies really at all.....I wonder if it is from the lights being off the whole time....anyone?


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

In my opinion there is not much different between regular RB's and Super RB's after all.


----------



## Salvinni (May 18, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> > what about the reticulated spots... normal reds dont have these.
> ...





> This is true but when we say species, lets not forget the species name is pygo.
> They r all the same- piriya, caribe, natts,etc just a color diff and slight variations in patterns and appearance.
> Just seems like lot of people are calling these the same as the natt species, now is there really such a thingie.
> Anyways mine r all 5 inches now, had them for at least 4 months now and the color is still there .


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

P. nattereri, cariba and piraya are three seperate species...
Pygocentrus is the name of the genus they belong to, the species name is nattereri, cariba or piraya.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Update:
The color has not come back yet. It has remained the same. I have been feeding them really well, and nothing. Oh well.


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

MEE TOO..... THIS SUX... oh well ( they are still more aggressive eaters then my reg reds ).....hey for those whos colors have faded .. who did you buy from?.. not to try to blame them.. but just curious... mine was from ash


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

CHI said:


> MEE TOO..... THIS SUX... oh well ( they are still more aggressive eaters then my reg reds ).....hey for those whos colors have faded .. who did you buy from?.. not to try to blame them.. but just curious... mine was from ash


 The one that faded i got from Pedro at aquascape. I have another smaller one that still has its color which i got from Shark Aquarium.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I feed a lot of shrimp, which contains a lot of natural color enhancing nutrients. Anyone else use it?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SharkAquarium said:


> I feed a lot of shrimp, which contains a lot of natural color enhancing nutrients. Anyone else use it?


 your right george. I have been feeding my super reds a lot of shrimp and they seem to be keeping their color. I got my super reds from 2 different dealers as well and they all are doing great.....

I am also feeding those caribe I got from you shrimp and their color is doing VERY GOOD.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Regardless of the red color it's still a real healthy looking fish!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SharkAquarium said:


> I feed a lot of shrimp, which contains a lot of natural color enhancing nutrients. Anyone else use it?


I feed my reds mainly shrimp for dinner, and they have a really sweet coloration: maybe not as vivid or as much color as those N. Brasil reds, but certainly not bad for a bunch of captivebreds....


















Fish was about 4-4,5" when I took that pic (couple of months back...)


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

Yeah I got mine from aquascape "Pedro" My biggest one lost his color.... Hey Pedro how do you keep their color so bright?? Tell us your secret!!!


----------



## samurai (Jul 7, 2003)

I got mine about a month and a half ago and all of them still have their coloring, none faded at all. Got them from Ash. They are still little guys, only 2 inches long so I guess time will tell as they get older. But for this short time period of only 1.5 months they have retained their color without any special treatments. Dont' know if this helps but I feed them a mixed diet changing it constantly. Flakes, feeders, shrimp, krill, pellets, bloodworms, beefheart.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i was the first person that got them on this site 
the second day george had them and they are still very very red
i guess its all the freeze dried shrimp they eat


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I feed my fish shrimp every other feeding and nothing.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't think that shrimp feedings is the solution to keeping a super red a brilliant red color. Individual fish will either keep the brighter colors or fade sooner, we have all experienced this with our regular reds. i currently have a 6-6.5" red that is absolutely brilliantly colored. anyone that has seen pics of Shogei in the picture gallery can attest that he is super bright from jaw to slightly past anal fin, while my other red Gama has the typical faded coloration of a 6" red. They are both fed the same foods and eat about the same amount per feeding (shogei eats a little more). Your fish, and not its diet will determine whether it will remain red or not.

Joe

p.s. i agree that shrimp and krill will improve coloration, but only so far.


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

Look how faded he is... It suposed to be a super reds...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Blaze1 said:


> Look how faded he is... It suposed to be a super reds...


 does his color come back during the day or is it always like that


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

He is about 5 inch


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

It is always like that. Some time they are little more red. Here is more pics.


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

one more...


----------



## Salvinni (May 18, 2003)

Man those S Reds have jus bout zero color.
Gotta be ur manipulation of the envirement they r in , in some way.
I dont know if this matters, but it seems as ur lights r dim.
I use some crazy 4' flos both r designed to mimic the sun rays, for me plants.
12/12 cycle.
I have had 3 now for months they r over the 5" mark and still very neon red.
Maybe not as far reached as when young , but the color still goes back to tail.
My caribes r nearing the 7" mark and r also neon red.
I feed them goldfish, shrimp and smelt.
I dont know bout individualality thing .
All the pics of wild schools of P's ive seen r all same color.
anyways fiddle w/ their envirement, the color will come back.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

remeber they dont just lose there color for lights and time of day
if your p's are sick or injured they will look like that
take some water samples and make sure everythings ok


----------



## DLF98 (Jun 1, 2003)

my super reds went from bright red to all silver in about an hour (see thread). i got them from shark aquarium and they were fed shrimp there, and i have continued to feed them shrimp.. .out of curioustity, how long did you guys have your super reds before they faded? and did they all fade at once?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

piranha color changes with mood, along with age


----------

